
Bitcoin Energy Wasting Ponzi Scheme - fromMars
http://www.zocalopublicsquare.org/2017/10/20/bitcoin-energy-wasting-ponzi-scheme/ideas/essay/
======
tree_of_item
I don't really get it. As far as I can tell, a coin that uses something like,
for example, proof-of-spacetime is just going to push the resources "wasted"
to whatever's required to create hard drives: land for mining raw materials,
metals, the energy required to create the hard drive and ship it, etc. Is
there really anything better than proof-of-work?

~~~
tromp
> going to push the resources "wasted" to whatever's required to create hard
> drives

Not if buying hard drives to mine with is unprofitable. There are huge amounts
of free hard drive space already paid for. If a nontrivial fraction of that is
used for mining---at negligible cost---then commercial mining may find itself
unable to compete.

